# R/O Water and adding nutrients



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

I just got a r/o unit and was wanting to know what type of nutrients I need to add to the water before I add it to the tank? And how much to add?


----------



## tern017 (Jun 8, 2007)

I mix my RO water 50/50 with tap water. It works well for me, giving me a Kh of 5 and a consistent ph of 6.8. Of course, you'd need to know what your tap water parameters are.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Ya I thought about that but I'm using the r/o water because my tap water isn't good for my tanks. So I dont think I really want to put any tap water in.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Pm Exodus-He should know off the top of his head....


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

There are products called ro right and sechem equilibrium. I use seachems product with some plain old baking powder to adjust the kH. You have to experiment to get it right and then you have to ensure you maintain it as steady as possibly. I used to have a website that showed you how much baking powder was needed to add to the water to bring it to what kh. I will search for it again, lost it when I had to reformat. 
The cheaper was is to mix tap water in, but we spend so much to ensure great water why do that?


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok thanks everyone for the replies. And If you can find that website ExOdus that would be great.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

bump


----------



## plantbrain (Jul 3, 2007)

For pure RO, SeaChem Equilbroium, or you can buy GH booster, a item I came up with that's got a more plant focused blend, cost about 10x less than the SeaChem stuff. www.aquariumfertilizers.com sells it.
Same types of ingredients, just different ratio(less K+ and more Mg).

That just adds GH.

For alkalinity (or KH) bakign soda is fine.

But the only reason tap is "bad" is namely do to high KH's for the fish.
If it harms fish, it generally harms us, but hard KH tap is not harmful to us.

So tap tends to be good for most critters and plants.
It might be a bit hard, so you just blend.

I keep Altums and other picky fish and have no issues.
You can run a carbon filter for the tap and then blend if you are really worried.
I think general mainteance and good routines will gain a lot more.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Whats the name of the stuff from aquarium fertilizers? And its not becasue of KH but from high PO4 and it causing algae in my live planted tank. r/o right and stuff like that have Pottassium, Sodium, Magnesium and Calcium I want to add my own instead of paying the high prices of the ro right stuff.


----------



## plantbrain (Jul 3, 2007)

High PO4 from tap does not cause algae.
I'm not sure how long folks have been in the hobby, but that was a myth dispelled about 11 years ago.
There is a lot of evidence that it also does not apply or occur in natural systems with sub or tropical temperatures, shallow and vegetated(30-50% or more). You add more PO4 to such lakes, you get more weeds, not algae. Go to Florida and see for yourself.

I add 3 ppm of PO4 a week to every tank I own. I have no algae and dramatic plant growth.
This is also true for non CO2 planted tanks, they typically have higher PO4.

KH is the really the only real issue to use RO, or rarely things like high salinity in well water, or copper in pipes etc.

"GH Booster" is the same as the SeaChem stuff, just a lot cheaper and more plant specific.
Same ingredients. That is the name, I think Alan might have my last name attached to it, I try to get folks not to add my name to things. I' do not like that. The ratio I suggested came from a post I made and they named it that after they made it.

If you have no plants and get algae, turn the lights off for a bit.
Fish are fine.

Algae cannot grow in the dark.
Simple and cost little.

Certainly a lot cheaper than an RO system.
Floating water sprite is also pretty useful, blocks light, removes nutrients, adds O2 and will prevent algae if you have enough.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

plantbrain said:


> But the only reason tap is "bad" is namely do to high KH's for the fish.
> If it harms fish, it generally harms us, but hard KH tap is not harmful to us.


Not true at all. Not every American has city treated water, and even some who do, the water will travel through pipes laid 10, 20, 50 and possibly 100 years ago. Heavy metals is one thing a r/o unit will get rid of that using tap water run through carbon will only reintroduce again. Me personally, feel that if your going the extra mile to use r/o water for your fish... do it right (my opinion).

btw- awesome plant articles from you


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool thanks for the replies so I always thought P04 cased algae thats good to know it dosent. I do have plants in the tank but the green slime algae is growing to. I figured I would get an RO unit so I could control every aspect of the the water. I figured if I'm adding the nutrients than I should know where the water peremeters are at. I have a 75gal tank with 2.4wpg with co2 injection and I dose GW ferts weekly at the same time I do my 50% water change. I dose KNO3, CSM+B, and the water has 4ppm of PO4 in the tap water so I dont dose that I also add Chleted Iron. I leave the lights on for 10 hrs a day and there is no direct sunlight hitting the tank. I keep the temp at like 75F and I have one 7" Elongatus in the tank with a 5" Pleco and feed about 1 shrimp every 3 to 4 days and I always take out the left overs if the fish dont eat it. I also Have a couple other tanks one is a 20 long that I have a couple plecos in and no plants that I get this same green algae in and I dont add any ferts and I do bi-weekly water changes. I cant figure out why I have this algae I thought it had something to do with the water.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

when mineralising RO water i use mineral salts (sera make a good one)

i dont think its worth using RO water for piranha unless your water supply is really bad, i would generally only use RO for marines or some soft water species.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

bump


----------

